# Router table safety



## Ronnie1a (May 24, 2009)

Recently I was routing, on my table, a piece of 3/4 oak. It was about 3' long and had some big curves which prevented using the fence. At one point the router bit grabbed the wood, shot it acorss the room, and came close to pulling my fingers into the router bit.

Has anyone invented some kind of bit cover like the one on the fence that would prevent my fingers from going into the bit? Is there a safer way to do this kind of routing?


----------



## WWWorker (Jan 12, 2011)

took off a chunk 1/4 inch of the tip of my middle finger doing exactly what you are talking about. It grew back although it is a little lopsided now. Hurt like holy heck and I will NEVER do that again. Using a router like a shaper is fine but I bought a couple of paddles from WOODCRAFT that have a handle on one side and a tacky rubber pad on one side. I use those to manuever the piece I am working on.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You could make a guard similar to this that is mounted at the rear of the table for use with/without the fence. As long as you can adjust it front to back and in height.












 









.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Ronnie1a said:


> Recently I was routing, on my table, a piece of 3/4 oak. It was about 3' long and had some big curves which prevented using the fence. At one point the router bit grabbed the wood, shot it acorss the room, and came close to pulling my fingers into the router bit.
> 
> Has anyone invented some kind of bit cover like the one on the fence that would prevent my fingers from going into the bit? Is there a safer way to do this kind of routing?


I'm assuming you were using a bearing bit and the bearing had enough surface to bear against. If the piece was narrow, it should be mounted on a wider piece to keep your fingers far away. Hot glue or brads from the bottom. Always try to feed into the cutter direction rather than with the rotation unless grain direct won't permit. The problem with not using a fence is that there is no depth control, so the bit can hog in and take off. I think probably everyone who has used a router table has experienced a "launch" :yes: bill


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm a rank newbie, so maybe I shouldn't speak...... it sounds like you were maybe doing some freehand routing? 

I recently did a bunch (my first) with a pin a few inches from the cutterhead, and some plexiglass mounted to a piece of scrap to cover the cutter. The work can be pivoted off the pin into the cutter with a fair bit of control, and the plexiglass is there to deflect my fingers in case of disaster.


----------

